# upgraded HAL and the efsprogs now superblock time errors

## NuGearz

greetings all, 

I'll preface this with NOOB  alert.

I updated my hal which required updating efsprogs and the associated libs.  now everytime I reboot my ext2 (boot) partition throws an error about the time being wrong.

I have to fsck and reboot for a successful boot.  I've googled some but am really clueless on what to do.

Anyone have any ideas.

----------

## jfp

Is the error message something about the time being in the future?

I remember seeing messages like that, but can't remember the exact wording. I know I would see those messages, but it never caused any problem. I would get the messages for basically all of the disks, not just /boot.

----------

## NuGearz

that's the one, it's just annoying to have to run fsck every boot...

Do you know of a solution or should I just back down?

----------

## jfp

Well, the best solution is to fix the problem. Problem is I can't recall exactly what I did...

I think the problem has to do with different settings for time in your BIOS and in Gentoo. I am in the U.S. Eastern timezone. I think that if I set my BIOS to GMT and set Gentoo (in /etc/conf.d/hwclock) to local, then I would recreate the problem. Basically, at boot, the time is GMT, which is 4-5 hours in the future. That is when I shutdown my local time gentoo, the timestamp is 10AM, but on reboot the BIOS time is 2PM, which cause the error message.

The simple thing to try is:

Set your BIOS time to local time 

Set /etc/conf.d/hwclock to local time

```
# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then

# you should set it to "local".

clock="local"

```

I suppose it would also work if you set both to GMT (UTC). The key is for both time settings to be the same.

----------

## NuGearz

 *jfp wrote:*   

> Well, the best solution is to fix the problem. Problem is I can't recall exactly what I did...
> 
> I think the problem has to do with different settings for time in your BIOS and in Gentoo. I am in the U.S. Eastern timezone. I think that if I set my BIOS to GMT and set Gentoo (in /etc/conf.d/hwclock) to local, then I would recreate the problem. Basically, at boot, the time is GMT, which is 4-5 hours in the future. That is when I shutdown my local time gentoo, the timestamp is 10AM, but on reboot the BIOS time is 2PM, which cause the error message.
> 
> The simple thing to try is:
> ...

 

I have /etc/.conf.d/clock not hwclock and that's set to local already.  My tz setting is for america/newyork.

any other ideas?  I'll post the exact message once kde is done compiling.

----------

## jfp

Is your BIOS time setting also your local time? I know that on my computer both the software time and the BIOS time are the same.

I don't think it matter for this problem, but I think hwclock is the replacement for clock.

----------

## jfp

Ok, I would that I was having the "superblock in the future" on one of my other computers.

I did check to make sure BIOS time and my software times were the same. They were, so it looks like I was totally wrong about that. Sorry. All I knew was that I used to have that problem on my laptop (the one I am using now) and that it stopped happening.

To fix the other computer I upgraded it to baselayout-2. Since then reboots of that box do not have the superblock problem.

There is a guide for migrating to baselayout-2 and openRC here --> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/openrc-migration.xml

The only issue is that the versions of baselayout and openRC required are still in ~arch. I had to add

```
sys-apps/baselayout

sys-apps/openrc

sys-apps/sysvinit

```

to /etc/portage.package.keywords

Then I did and emerge -uDNa world

Once I completed the upgrade, on first reboot, I got the superblock message, but on second (and third) reboots the message was gone.

You must read the upgrade document shown above before you reboot!! In particular your must run etc-update to update your config files.

----------

## NuGearz

 *jfp wrote:*   

> Ok, I would that I was having the "superblock in the future" on one of my other computers.
> 
> I did check to make sure BIOS time and my software times were the same. They were, so it looks like I was totally wrong about that. Sorry. All I knew was that I used to have that problem on my laptop (the one I am using now) and that it stopped happening.
> 
> To fix the other computer I upgraded it to baselayout-2. Since then reboots of that box do not have the superblock problem.
> ...

 

I beat ya to it.  I decided to backdown this AM and haven't had a problem since.  I'll hold off doing anything till it's stable.

I've noticed some other odd behaviors but that's for another post  :Smile: 

----------

